# How long after birth were you able to do the Deed



## Marilyne

Hi Ladies,

Im just wondering how long after birth did it take you to be able to have sex again (without it hurting).?


----------



## JillMc

After I had my daughter I was told to wait 6 weeks before "getting busy" but me and my hubby coulnd make it that long. I think it was right around 4 weeks after giving birth and we took it slow. That is the key for the first few times is to take it really really slow in the begining....GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

We waited around 7-8 weeks after our first. It hurt because of my episiotomy being sensitive. I would say it took another 2-3 months after that for sex not to be an issue.


----------



## lisej

Ughhhh, it took at least 6 months before we could even manage to have sex for just a few minutes and another few months before it barely hurt. Everything was back to normal by a year aftyer the birth, but it was oh so painful and weird for months and months afterwards. I had some tearing and an episiotomy, but I know a lot of people who've had the same but stopped being in pain much sooner.


----------



## zombiedaisy

With my first, it took a couple of months before I was brave enough to try, and even then it was sore and we had to take things slow. However, with my daughter I had a very quick recovery and at 2-3 weeks I had already stopped bleeding. We took it extremely slow, and by 6 weeks, we were back to normal. Hoping it goes as smoothly this time around as well.


----------



## dan-o

About 4 weeks I think, I had to wait for my graze to heal. Felt a bit odd until about 6 months pp.


----------



## Tjkitty

4.5 weeks, but it was a bit uncomfortable, OH just needed to know I loved him enough to try!


----------



## Aoifesmum12

We did the deed after 3 weeks.... i agree take it very slow!! I have to say though i was very lucky in the fact that i was up and back to normal within 2/3 days of giving birth (apart from a couple of stiches).... just go with how u feel hun xxxx


----------



## sowanted

Tjkitty said:


> 4.5 weeks, but it was a bit uncomfortable, OH just needed to know I loved him enough to try!

Do you mean he was frightened he might hurt you? Not sure I understand.


----------



## tashyluv

I think we tried after about 8/10 weeks but it just didn't feel right so we just took it slow and took each week by week. I think it took about a year for it to feel properly normal again and for me to feel totally relaxed about it

This was with a 2nd degree tear btw. xxx


----------



## clarsair

8 weeks, after a c-section. Just moving generally was sore for a long time.


----------



## Erised

somewhere between 6 to 8 weeks before I even dared to try (episiotomy), and another 2 months or so before it started to feel more normal again.


----------



## Krippy

4 weeks after natural birth with episiotomy and tear. I healed surprisingly fast and well...even my Dr. was surprised when she gave us the go ahead!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

6 weeks after getting the go ahead from the doctor. 

P.S. unless you want to be like Tori Spelling don't forget to consider some kind of birth control. ;)


----------



## addizmnz

I had an episiotomy too, and the doctor gave me strict orders to wait 6 weeks. 

At 4 weeks I was still pretty sore and thinking "there is no WAY I will be able to have sex at 6 weeks!" But the last two weeks made a big difference for me. It didn't feel completely back to normal for me until about 10 weeks post partum.


----------



## bumblebeexo

We DTD last night, and it didn't hurt! I had third degree tears as well so I was expecting it to be quite painful. I had my baby 5 and a half weeks ago, so I think it was quite good going! :haha:


----------



## ladylou86

i had a tear with my first but had no stiches we dtd at 4 weeks n it hurt like hell tried again at 5 it still hurt but by 6 weeks i felt fine 

then with my 2nd we had it after 2 weeks it felt fine n we went back to our normal 3 times a week from then on :)


----------



## MrsNorthman

I waited about 2 months and took it really slow as it was a bit uncomfortable although not as bad as I thought it would be as I also had stitches so was really petrified about doing it tbh. 

Havent done a lot since then but each time it does feel better, although not sure if I will ever truly feel normal down there again :blush:


----------



## clairylou78

i had emergency section and we managed at 4 weeks as i was pretty keen haha didnt stay that way mind i went right off for a while few weeks after think i was too knackered


----------



## MrsBNo4

It obviously depends on how hard/easy labour was as with all three babies after 1-2 weeks all was fine. I didn't have any stitches or grazes with any.

Good old perineal massage everyday from 30 weeks did the trick :thumbup:


----------



## ClairAye

I'm just over 16 weeks PP and still can't!
My inside stitches haven't healed properly so I've got a steroid cream, hopefully fix things!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I waited for eight weeks. I would've waited longer but it was turning into a bit of a phobia so I thought it would help to just do it. I would say wait as long as you want though and make sure you're comfortable with starting again :) xx


----------



## mother of two

with my daughter who is five now, i waited four weeks because i had a tear and stitches. it hurt like labor pains so i waited another three weeks and was fine. with my son i waited four weeks and had no problems. I am hoping to get back to DTD around four weeks again but we'll see how wide this boy bust my ass open because the baby is the only one gaining weight.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

we did it after 3 weeks (I had stopped bleeding/spotting after 15 days). It was a bit uncomfortable the first time but I wouldn't say it was painful. Now it's back to normal and my LO is a month old :D I didn't have any stitches though so that may be why


----------



## brunette&bubs

At about 8 weeks we tried to DTD.
I had a 2 or 3 stitch episiotomy.

It wasn't until 4 months pp that I felt comfortable having sex again.

Now, almost 2 years down the road its like I never gave birth in the first place!


----------



## GirlRacer

I had a bad 2nd deg labia tear and was stitched up after having Joshua. We first attempted sex 5 and a half weeks postpartum and I was expecting it to hurt/sting/be agonising but it was fine and felt good :)


----------



## nikkchikk

We started trying at 5 weeks (OW), but it didn't feel pain free until about 12 weeks. I was able to enjoy it at 8 weeks, but only if we took it slow or warmed up a bit beforehand.


----------



## Lindsey123

I had the opposite issue in that when I tried at 3 weeks after delivery, I could feel NOTHING - as in I was numb and felt anaethetised! OH said it felt as tight as before, so it wasn't that I'd gotten bigger - I just couldn't feel anything!

Did some research and it appears this is just as common as feeling sore afterwards....if your bits get stretched (and I grazed but didn't tear, though I had a big baby) then nerves can be temporarily damaged/affected.

It took three times before my bits seemed to 'work' again and now all is fine again at 6 weeks after labour, and feels exactly the same as it did before birth - thank you, pelvic floor exercises! :) 

Better than pain, I guess, but bloody frustrating!


----------



## hawalkden

It was around 7-8 weeks I think but I think for me it was mind over matter and I was thinking it was hurting me. My moo moo before my first pregnancy wasn't the toughest cookie in the tin so hurt after anyway. I'm now 33 weeks and sex is a no no. everything about sex is painful, moo moo, my body, bump in the way, boobs leaking! Glam haha.


----------



## Mel_jj

We dtd 2 weeks after birth with both of ours (with my 1st I had a small tear and about 2 stitches) but it wasn't painful just a bit uncomfortable and didn't tear at all with my 2nd and again was just slightly uncomfortable! (I stopped bleeding completely after 10-12 days)

We just took it slow and made sure we had a lot of warming up/getting in the mood beforehand! :haha:

We also dtd through out both of the pregnancies several times a week :haha:

Im now pregnant with my 3rd and hope it goes the same way!


----------

